# H/o versus g/c



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

G/c called last night ,and said we have a problem ..The h/o did not want back splash ..The h/o told the cabinet maker no back splash .He wants to put up tile down the road when he can afford it. Well ...The cabinet man forgot. Easy mistake here...A production home!! The h/o picked which floor plan he wanted ,but then said I want this I want that . ALL the subs are use to doing the same in the next as they did in the last.. 

G/c asked me how much trouble would it be for you if we pull the back splash down? I say don't do that!! Tell the h/o to screw a 1/4'' backer board over the back splash ,,and apply his tile to that when the time comes. G/c says great idea moore [ I have no idea what i'm talkin bout ..i'm just trying to get out of this chit ..see] ,,

So g/c calls back . says the h/o called the cabinet maker ,told him no back splash . Pissed off cabinet man rips it off the wall.. 
I get there this morning standing there looking at the cluster fk. 
H/o and G/c walks in..H/o starts [email protected] about the back splash
I tell him the same thing I told the g/c.There was no need in all this,,You could have thrown up a backer board when you were ready for the tile.

The h/o looks at me ,and says ,, I didn't think about that,,,your right!:blink:
G/C is standing behind h/o in drop-kick mode. 
When i get mad my ears turn red,,blood red.. The h/o saw this,,and split! G/c tells me to do whatever it takes to make this right ,and bill me this time..[ I rarely bill this builder for the penny anny stuff ]



If you want to play G/C. Don't hire a G/C !! Build it yourself!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't ya just love it?????:thumbup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

At least he did a decent job cutting drywall out. Or was that after you done it.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

cdwoodcox said:


> At least he did a decent job cutting drywall out. Or was that after you done it.


right thats what I was thinking


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cdwoodcox said:


> At least he did a decent job cutting drywall out. Or was that after you done it.


I cut the rock out ..I used a trim-tex butt board on the butt to the left . I told the G/C don't touch anything !!!!! Till i get there. everything gets covered with cabinets except that one butt to the left. 

The thing is ..this little diddie cost me a days work!!! For the most part.:furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> I cut the rock out ..I used a trim-tex butt board on the butt to the left . I told the G/C don't touch anything !!!!! Till i get there. everything gets covered with cabinets except that one butt to the left.
> 
> The thing is ..this little diddie cost me a days work!!! For the most part.:furious:


You got to bill for it, days work is a days work, just b/c 2 parties fail to communicate , does not mean you pay the price:yes:


----------



## capspackle (Dec 12, 2010)

That s*cks big time, when I saw the picture my first thought was
CA CHING CA CHING CA CHING.


----------

